# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  هل تؤيد ان اطفل يستخدم الانترنت ؟

## ???... why ...???

هل تؤيد استخدام الاطفل للانترنت ؟ ولماذا ؟

وهل هناك مخاطر علي استخدام الطفل لة ؟ ام ان لة ايجابيات اكثر من سلبياتة ؟

وكيف يكون دورنا مع اطفالنا عند استخدامهم لهذه التقنية ؟

هل نستخدم اسلوب المنع . امراقبة . التجسس . ام ترك الحرية لهم .......

كيف توجة اطفالك لاستخدامة ولاستفادة منه ؟؟؟؟ 


اسئلة مطروحة بين ايديكم للنقاش واتمنى ان نحصل علي ردود مثيرة لهاذا الموضوع ..........

----------


## mylife079

الانترنت ضروري للطفل بشرط ان يكون استخدامه للضرورة والفائدة 

واذا احنا خايفين على الطفل من الانترنت ما فيه خوف صار فيه هناك تشفير للمواقع الممنوعة والمؤثرة على الاطفال

هاي الايام انا شايف انه الطفل صار يبعد عن الانترنت ويعوض ذلك بالالعاب اللي موجوده على الكمبيوتر

وهون بيجي دور الاهل انهم ينتبهو لاطفالهم يعني يعطوهم فترة معينه لاستخدام الكمبيوتر والانترنت

مشكور

----------


## ???... why ...???

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_الانترنت ضروري للطفل بشرط ان يكون استخدامه للضرورة والفائدة 

واذا احنا خايفين على الطفل من الانترنت ما فيه خوف صار فيه هناك تشفير للمواقع الممنوعة والمؤثرة على الاطفال

هاي الايام انا شايف انه الطفل صار يبعد عن الانترنت ويعوض ذلك بالالعاب اللي موجوده على الكمبيوتر

وهون بيجي دور الاهل انهم ينتبهو لاطفالهم يعني يعطوهم فترة معينه لاستخدام الكمبيوتر والانترنت

مشكور
_


 كل ما استطيع قولة هو ان (اشكرك علي المشاركة) ولكن كل ما تقدم الزمان اصبح اكثر خطر

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

لا ما بأيد استخدام الطفل للانترنت اطلاقا....انت لسه بتحكي طفل يعني ما عندو وعي وادراك على اللي بيعملو...وغير مسؤول عن تصرفاته واحنا المسؤولين

----------


## ???... why ...???

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_لا ما بأيد استخدام الطفل للانترنت اطلاقا....انت لسه بتحكي طفل يعني ما عندو وعي وادراك على اللي بيعملو...وغير مسؤول عن تصرفاته واحنا المسؤولين_




كلامك جميل اخي ولكن اذا كنت مراقب علية في استخدام الانترنت فذالك لايودي الي ذالك اخي .

وهل تقصد ان تحرم هذا الطفل من تلك التكنولوجيى . انا برأي انا نجعل اطفل يستخدم النت ولكن ضمن اوقات ومواقع معينة .

----------

